# Arch Linux ( Arco Linux)



## Werner55 (19. März 2020)

arcolinuxd-v20.3.4.iso

Moin,

gerade erfolgreich von Win 10 zu "ArcoLinux" mit Cinnamon Desktop gewechselt. (sprich ein auf Arch Linux basiertes System)
von hier die iso erhalten ( auf usb Stick per Rufus Tool)
Arcolinux.com | Linux Made Easy and Beautiful
= soweit alles gut, Feinschliff nach der Installation gemacht.
= Dennoch, zur Info: bin ich ein absoluter Linux Laie.

Nun bleiben ein paar Punkte über, bei denen ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Vorab, herzlichen Dank!

Grüße...

1) ich finde nicht den Menüpunkt ( a la im Linux Mint) wo man sehen kann, welcher Grafikkartentreiber aktuell "aktiv" ist.
Da Linux, meinen Gedanken nach, nicht immer sofort den Treiber von nvidia nutzt, würde ich das gerne einsehen.
= am Ende geht es darum, denn aktuellsten und vor allem flüssigsten Treiber aktiv zu nutzen
= * netter Nebeneffekt von den wohl nicht perfekt genutzten Treibern, sind hin und wieder Schlieren/Verzerren beim Scrollen z.b. im Firefox ( dort ist "sanfter Bildlauf" in den Einstellungen aktiv)

2) Ich habe in den Settings gefunden, ob Fenster links, rechts, oben unten, mittig geöffnet werden sollen.
= was ich aber möchte, ist, wie im Win, dass alle Tools die ich öffne, beim nächsten Mal exakt an der Position sich öffnen, wo "ich" sie zuletzt hatte.
Beispiel: Email Programm, Firefox Fenster, Explorer Fenster (heißt im Linux ja: Nemo)

3) im Linux Mint gab es Settings, um quasi die Server einzurichten / Spiegelserver glaube ich hieß das.
ich sehe das hier im Arco Linux nicht. woher bezieht das System also seine Files und woher bezieht es Updates?

4) usb Doongle für Bluetooth Nutzung der Kopfhörer
= schließe ich den usb Stick Doongle an, tut sich "nix". Wie lässt sich das aktiv setzen?

5) ich habe noch eine zweite interne ssd - die zeigt mir hier Linux gar nicht an - einen Menüpunkt, wo ich die quasi geisterhafte Festplatte aktiv setzen kann, habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
"Festplattenbelegungsanalyse" habe ich gefunden - aber dort wird diese nicht angezeigt ( nur die eine ssd und die gerade kurzfristig angeschlossene externe hhd, um paar Daten raufzuspielen)
Update: "Timeshift" z.b. listet die geisterhafte ssd Festplatte auf, mit dem Hinweis, keine Linux Partition)
= ** Problem 5 gelöst - mit "GParted" die zweite interne ssd quasi Linux tauglich konfiguriert - nun kann ich diese als Datenspeicher Ablage nutzen = juhu....
zu früh gefreut: gdp, dann ext4, formatiert  - ich kann aber keine Files draufkopieren, keine ausreichenden Rechte - was hab ich bei GParted ggf. falsch eingestellt?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (22. März 2020)

Linux Laie und Arch Distro geht in den meisten Fällen nach hinten los.
Zu den genannten Punkten wird Dir keiner helfen können. Soweit ich das bis dato lesen konnte, nutzen in diesem Forum einige User: Debian, Ubuntu, Mint (LMDE), Manjaro,
Wer Arch nutzen möchte, der sollte Manjaro als einstieg verwenden.


----------



## fotoman (22. März 2020)

Nachdem ArcoLinux wohl nichts anderes wie ein gebrandetes Arch Linux ist
ArcoLinux 19.12.16: Rolling Release nicht nur fuer fortgeschrittene Anwender - ComputerBase
würde ich bei allen Problemen, die sich auf das Systme beziehen, einfach in das ArchLinux Wiki schauen. Für Cinnamon wird es wohl auch ein Wiki geben.

Für Punkt 4) also z.B.
Bluetooth headset - ArchWiki

Und Punkt 5):
Wer weiss, mit welchem Dateisystem die SSDs formatiert sind (klar geht man von NTFS aus, könnte aber u.U. auch ExFat sein). Also erst mal nachsehen, ob die SSDs überhaupt vom System erkant werden, dann prüfen, ob AcroLinux das entsprechende Filesystem unterstützt und dann die Partitionen im fstab eintragen und mounter (wie das unter jedem Linux schon seit über 20 Jahrne der Fall ist), siehe
Mounten – wiki.archlinux.de

Klar mag es auch unter ArchLinux/Cinnamon dazu irgendeine GUI geben, die dann vermutlich wieder (wie auch bei Mint) nur die hälfte der Optionen unterstützt oder irgendeinen Mist baut, wenn der User nicht exakt weiss, wie er dieses Tool bedienen soll (was bei mir mehrmals der Fall war).


----------

